# Cycling with Brody



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi. Sorry its me again. Just wondered if anyone could tell me the suitable age for my husband to start taking Brody out leashed to his bike for an off road cycle? We have a family holiday planned for July when Brody will have just turned one, would that still be too early re growth plates etc? In all honesty it would be more of a trot than a run for Brody, at least for the first few months, my husband is a bit out of practice 

I also wondered when would be the appropriate time to start at our local dog agility class. Again, its nothing too serious, my sister goes with her Lab, I apparently the jumps are very small 

Any advice much appreciated, thankyou


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I waited until Ruby was 2. She hit a big growth spurt between ages 1-2. I think it would be ok for short runs on the bike at his age now. Not sure on agility as maybe other forum members will have input on that.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi BrodyMum!

Re the agility - I was told by the agility club not to start our girl until she was a little over a year so that all her bits would be developed enough to take it


----------



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

Thankyou both.  looks like we should wait till the summer for the agility, maybe a few short cycling trials before that though


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Brody's mom, we took Gracie out on leashed bike rides during her first heat (15 months). These were 30 minute rides, maybe a couple of miles long, generally on unpaved ground, 2-3x/week. She appeared to do great. FWIW, she was in pretty great shape to begin with, so these workouts were not a stretch for her -- they just took the edge off!


----------

